# Cheap substrate supports



## JamieB (19 May 2015)

Hi all

I was looking at these on a popular UK aquarium site and thought they were expensive but looked familiar... Well I did some searching around today and they appear to be standard corrugated plastic sheets.. Or Correx as it's known

So, if you do need any of these just search eBay or similar for Correx or corrugate plastic and you can find all sorts. I'd say 2 or 4mm is about right... Example:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Correx-Sh...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item232ee371c3

Just thought I'd pass this on!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

Not that dissimilar to these prestige branded ones...http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/aquatics/substrate-system-substrate-additives/substrate/tgm-substrate-supports Thanks that's good to know...


----------



## zozo (21 May 2015)

I've used those cheap black plastic plant pots the square ones of course, but i gues for round scapes you could use the round ones as well. They come for a few penies on every street corner in all kind of sizes and are easily to cut.You get them perforated as pond plant pots or non perforated. Substrate support is again a nice profitable marketing name for a simple piece of plastic sheet. 






Cut'm to pieces..


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 May 2015)

JamieB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was looking at these on a popular UK aquarium site and thought they were expensive but looked familiar... Well I did some searching around today and they appear to be standard corrugated plastic sheets.. Or Correx as it's known
> 
> ...



I've got this stuff coming out my ears, can send for postage cost, if anyone wants some let me know


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 May 2015)

these work a treat too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTIC-G...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item20e0c96b11


----------

